# Too many questions!



## StretchyLatexTubes (Jun 27, 2019)

I have decided that I want to get into slingshots. My main reasons are fun, hunting, and preparedness for aftermath of a hurricane or similar event if we run out of food. I have come to the conclusion that is would be best to avoid using firearms to hunt if possible during a prolonged scenario such as that. The last thing you want is to alert the whole neighborhood that you have something they don't in a desperate situation.

I was looking in to airguns for these purposes, but the weight and size on these things are ridiculous. If we were to have to load up the truck and go, i would take a rifle over an airgun easily. In many cases the airgun is BIGGER and weighs more than a rifle! That kills that option for me. That is how I settled on slingshots.

I think that I have figured out that I want to start with two slingshots. I want to purchase the SimpleShot Hammer Bundle with both the slingshot and slingbow heads. I also want to rig up a bow fishing method that can be attached to the rail.

I also want to purchase a small slingshot to carry around in my pocket and practice with every day. I do not know which model is best for this, but the Torque or Axiom Champ Poly both look like good options.

I have a few questions to start off with and I am sure that I will develop more over time. I am a complete newbie at slingshots other than a little wrist rocket when I was a kid, so please excuse any stupid questions.

First, what pieces (Other than bands) do I need to have long term to repair problems with the slingshots that I mentioned? What are the points of failure so that I can have a backup for those pieces?

Second, there are so many band options available. I am after two different types: Hunting bands and bands that can be stored for a long period of time and hopefully last a while. What storage methods are recommended for years of storage and what bands are recommended for that application? How many would you recommend storing? Should I be storing different bands (or band material) for the slingbow? When they come out of storage, I would like for them to last a while and be able to hunt small game.

I am also curious about projectiles. Which arrows work best in this setup for hunting/target practice and which work best for bow fishing? What weights are recommended? What weight and size steel or lead ball is recommended for small game such as birds, squirrel, and rabbits?

Thank you sooo much in advance to everyone who took the time to read my long list of questions. I appreciate your help! I hope to be able to help others with this hobby myself in the future.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Before you opt for the hammer from Simple Shot check out the Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. It also has two forks, one for slingshot and one for arrows.


----------



## StretchyLatexTubes (Jun 27, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Before you opt for the hammer from Simple Shot check out the Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. It also has two forks, one for slingshot and one for arrows.


Will do. What advantages does this one have over the Simple Shot? I like the price tag better on the SERE for sure


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think they both accomplish the same thing. Like the hammer the S.E.R.E. also has a rail to attach accessories (flashlight, fishing reel, etc.) The forks can be changed without tools.

I have a S.E.R.E. but I don't have a hammer so I can't really compare the two.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think the Hammer is a good choice actually over the SERE... Its a more versatile platform. Get the Ocularis head.

I'd not recommend the Torque if you're starting out - its narrow forks arn't forgiving of mistakes - I'd look to the new Axium Ocularis (Or the Scout) - Just my 2c

These frames will all accept various band or tube options (quickly and easily) - so figuring out what works for you would be should be a fairly painless experience.


----------



## StretchyLatexTubes (Jun 27, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Think the Hammer is a good choice actually over the SERE... Its a more versatile platform. Get the Ocularis head.
> 
> I'd not recommend the Torque if you're starting out - its narrow forks arn't forgiving of mistakes - I'd look to the new Axium Ocularis (Or the Scout) - Just my 2c
> 
> These frames will all accept various band or tube options (quickly and easily) - so figuring out what works for you would be should be a fairly painless experience.


What is the longevity of the Ocularis band-holder-in-things? They look much more convenient, but how many replacement rubber holder thingys do you think someone could go through in a lifetime? How easy would it be to tie the bands to the ocularis head if the rubber holders give out? Thanks!!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have one frame with them on - no issues so far. And they are replaceable. I believe the new Axium Ocularis has a touch smaller hole so holds them better than previous ones.

Found with thinner tubes they can drift slightly out after a shot - but either reset on draw - or you just push back in (Obviously the new Axium should have sorted that issue) - it doesn't happen all the time. And I just keep an eye on it too be safe.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

In addition to a slingshot I would suggest that you consider a hand pump .22 cal Benjamin air pistol. Personally, I would pack my 2 1/2 pound Henry AR-7 .22LR Survival rifle.
GP


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I always tell people starting out to start with the SS Scout. The torque is for a more advanced shooter.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

If you don't loose them, a set of occularis plugs should last a lifetime. It never hurts to have spares, though. However, I've seen people use all kinds of things as "plugs" with that system, from whittled down sticks to wine corks. As a side note, I replaced the steel 7/16 bearings with 7/16 Delrin plastic bearings in my occularis system equipped slingshots and it really changed the balance and feel for the better. On a smaller frame like the axiom champ or jellybean, the steel bearings made them feel top heavy.

Keep your bands away from UV and ozone (e.g. a cool dark place) and they should last a long time. Heat and sunlight break down latex. Put them in the fridge, and I'd imagine they should last for years. SimpleShot black latex is a good option for your planned hunting setup and I've been pleased with band life from the sets I've used. Most of the big chinese brands (e.g. Precise, Sumeike, Sheshou) are very good and have good reported longevity as well. Look into linatex for long-term-storage band options. It should also be available at simpleshot. I have not used it, but it is supposedly very long lasting and resilient stuff.

Seems like you're on the right track.


----------

